# Fall bass fishin'



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

So me and my dad are planning a trip up to Bear Lake. Good thing it's a pretty lake because we've had horrible luck the two other times we've gone. Hopefully since it's fall the bass might be a little more active.



Game plan right now is to start throwing some Shad Raps, Ratltraps and some topwater first thing in the morning. Then as the day goes on switching to some plastics and jigs.



Sound good? Sound bad? Any advice is appreciated. I figure we can snag something.





On a side note does anybody know any place where I could get some crawdads? I'd love to bring a bunch of them with me.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Update: Not a single bite all day from 9-2. We still had a blast though as we brought some food and a cookstove. Beautiful weather and a good day overall.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Bear lake doesnt like certain people, like me. Ive been 3 times, and never caught anything. I know they are there, my son caught 3 on one trip. I have had big blow ups on top water, but no hook ups.:banghead


----------



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

you need to get there super early.

we put lines in by 5:45 

we always have caught stuff there.

use a 12" culprit pumpkin seed worm or a black gulp worm.

weve caught 8 bass over 5 pounds in 1 morning there

i like escambia river better though.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the input. Any clues as to what part of the lake you seem to have the best luck at?


----------



## Gator-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass should be feeding on top some right now. There is a grass point straight across the lake that is usually pretty good. You can fish that point back to the other dirt launch on the right plastic worms. Have you tried Hurricane Lake? Little bit farther down the road. Is the park full- thought about camping there this weekend myself.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Its been a while but the fishing in Hurricane lake was always better than Bear lake, you may want to try there.


----------

